
Use machine learning to find energy materials - lainon
https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-017-07820-6
======
comicjk
I got my PhD in this field and now develop methods like these. They can work,
but the field is still immature - there are plenty of models in circulation
that haven't been proved to deliver any useful information. Although I agree
with the list of improvements suggested by the authors, I would put "more
validation" above all of them.

~~~
stochastic_monk
I think that high volume validation datasets for predicted/measured behaviors
will be important. Maybe automation in experiment is necessary to get to that
size, but if you can't verify it, it's not science.

